# Lennex 10ACB60-5P Leakage



## TOSHIUZAWA65 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, while trimming shrubs this morning, I punctured the bottom of black outside cover ( see photo @ black spot) and I believe all refrigerants came out (sorry for ozone & global warming). It took for 5~10 minuets.  
Please advise if I should repair or buy a new unit.  For your info, we moved in this brand new house in July, 1997 and we did not have any problems since then other than replaced a fuse.  
Thank you,


----------



## kok328 (Jun 30, 2013)

To replace the unit will cost a lot because you have to switch over to latest Freon and that will require all new components of the A/C system.
Your cheapest course of action is to have the hole repaired, change the dryer/filter and recharge with MO-99 (synthetic R22).


----------



## TOSHIUZAWA65 (Jun 30, 2013)

kok328, 
Thank you very much.  I will ask to repair / replace any damaged parts.  Please you tell me what price range is reasonable to repair? $1~2K?
Thanks again.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 30, 2013)

Depending on your locale, it may cost anywhere from $300 - $600.


----------



## TOSHIUZAWA65 (Jun 30, 2013)

kok328,
Sorry but I found that the tube in condenser coils was damaged by the trimming saw when I opened the unit this morning: not the compressor and that is to make sense.  Again, can I replace it? please also advise any price range if you know.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, I understand what happened, it is unfortunately common.
All information provided is in relation to a bad coil.


----------



## Housedoctor57 (Jul 1, 2013)

This unit most likely has R22 Freon in it. The R22 is very expensive now. 
If it is a 1997 unit, replace it with a R410A Higher SEER outside unit and A coil. If your furnace is the same one from 1997, probably replace it too. 
I replaced the 2 systems in my house from 1996 last year. Lower power bills and I dont have to be subjected to all the other parts going bad little by little. Shop around for a reputable company. Wide range of prices. I did my units with American Standard and Trane (same parent company) for about 4500.ea with a 10 yr parts and labor warranty.


----------



## TOSHIUZAWA65 (Jul 1, 2013)

kok328, 
Thank you.


----------



## TOSHIUZAWA65 (Jul 1, 2013)

Housedoctor57,
I will research to replace a new system instead of repair, too.
Thank you


----------

